# Who says you can't potty train a man?



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 4, 2014)

50 years ago, I could have hit that fly standing back 10 feet. Nowadays, I'm lucky to hit the urinal. :magnify:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 4, 2014)

Pappy said:


> 50 years ago, I could have hit that fly standing back 10 feet. Nowadays, I'm lucky to hit the urinal. :magnify:





Bahahahahahahahaha!!! Thanks for the laugh, Pappy!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 4, 2014)

Good idea;  Making peeing fun!


----------



## Cookie (Dec 4, 2014)

Let the games begin!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 5, 2014)

Pappy said:


> 50 years ago, I could have hit that fly standing back 10 feet. Nowadays, I'm lucky to hit the urinal. :magnify:


.
1/4 ****** will work..

Stopped at a truck stop one time and they had a spinner at the bottom of the long old time urinals..


----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2014)

Saw this sign in a men's room.
What are you looking up here for? You're peeing all over your shoes. 

****** gives me headaches. Not worth it to hit the fly.


----------



## jujube (Dec 6, 2014)

Sign seen in a restroom:

Ladies, please remain seated for the entire performance.
Gentlemen, please stand closer.  It's shorter than you think.


----------



## jujube (Dec 6, 2014)

Old gentleman goes into a drugstore and says to the pharmacist, "Sonny, I've got me one of them there Viagry perscriptions.  Kin ya fill it for me?"

"Why, certain, Mr. Jones.  I'd be glad to fill your prescription."

"And while yer at it, kin you cut each and every one of them pills into four pieces?  Kin you do that for me, sonny?"

"Yes, I can, Mr. Jones, but you really need to take your medications in the strength in which they are prescribed.  A quarter of a pill of ****** isn't sufficient for sex."

"Sonny, I'm 92 years old.  I ain't got no interest in sex these days.  I just want it to stick out far enough so I don't pee on my new shoes!"


----------



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2014)

The doctor said one Viagara should be sufficient. So the guy took six pills. Now they can't get the coffin closed.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2014)

Pappy said:


> The doctor said one Viagara should be sufficient. So the guy took six pills. Now they can't get the coffin closed.



Take the pill with a full glass of water or else you will only get a stiff neck!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2014)

1 pill is issued to every patient at The Old Solder's Home..Keeps them from rolling out of bed at night!!:sentimental:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 7, 2014)

What do you get when you cross ****** with Rogaine?
Don King


----------

